# PHOTOS: "You are doing it wrong"  II



## Melensdad

We are breaking some of the long running threads to make management of the forums a bit easier.  PLEASE post your "Doing it wrong" photos in this new thread.  The old thread has been "locked"

And remember, when hunting children you have to do it after they leave the trails.  You are not allowed to hunt children on the trails.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl

Using a wiener dog to scrub the floor?
That's wrong ?❤


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey cat, you're doing it wrong.
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## zekeusa

That's the brand of car lift to buy!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## jpr62902

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 134184


I've actually done this. It's a wonder I still have all 10 digits.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 134200


Doesn't surprise me that his first order of business is to quash 11000 jobs and increase a north American (not just a US) dependency on foreign oil.


----------



## Lenny

I wonder how many of those pipeline workers vote Democrat and will continue to do so?  IDIOTS!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Doesn't surprise me that his first order of business is to quash 11000 jobs and increase a north American (not just a US) dependency on foreign oil.


Suddenly to 11000 union democrat voters, trump wasn't so bad.


----------



## pirate_girl

What?? Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

This one ....might be doing it wrong.  I'm not sure.


----------



## zekeusa

Metric system?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Are you going to be doing it wrong on Valentines Day?


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pixie

That ain't no "lady"...might be a woman but a Lady has class.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...and these people vote.


----------



## Melensdad

At the garden center...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Put a Plow on it!


----------



## Mr Bell

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 135055


Yeah, this was on Reserve street in Missoula Mt. It is hard to see but there are tracks there. That image is everywhere right now.


----------



## Doc

OMG


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad

Could you park any closer?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 136815


Ouch! Why only 25? Because that's all he had was 25


----------



## pirate_girl

Would that be....
Glasses????
??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 136945


I wonder if this sign was put up by a publik skule teacher?


----------



## zekeusa

Melensdad said:


> I wonder if this sign was put up by a publik skule teacher?


Vote Yes for spelling and sign making classes


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## jillcrate

Thanx Doc for all the nice pics! (And everyone)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 137247


It's a Girl Witch!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

A socialist in Virginia, who opposed pipelines, is filling his gas tank during the pipeline outage that affects Virginia.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> A socialist in Virginia, who opposed pipelines, is filling his gas tank during the pipeline outage that affects Virginia.
> 
> View attachment 137361



Proving either hypocrisy or they are clueless.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 137435



Now that's a major whoopsie.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> View attachment 137760


Flood plain.

They don't have to hitch up and bug out.  Which works out since they removed the wheels and axels.

Clever if you ask me.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Remember Granddad going fishing in a three piece suit?
Didn't think so...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

????????


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ????????
> View attachment 139083


Yeah, leave raising our kids up to the government

Great Idea!

*NOT!*


----------



## olivia24

pirate_girl said:


> ????????
> View attachment 139083


Im sick of all this  corona  stuff!! Its time to move on.


----------



## EastTexFrank

olivia24 said:


> Im sick of all this  corona  stuff!! Its time to move on.



I think that most of the public is too but the politicians and "experts" keep on wanting to drag us back into it as that is where their power and influence lies.


----------



## olivia24

I  havent  done anything my governor  ordered. A few times walmart told  me to put  on a  mask or  leave and  i left.


----------



## FrancSevin

olivia24 said:


> I  havent  done anything my governor  ordered. A few times walmart told  me to put  on a  mask or  leave and  i left.


Good for you.
Your body, your Choice.

I believe a proprietor can ask you to wear a mask. If we are a truly free people, we have the government force you to comply. Or force the proprietor to comply.

As a citizen of the USA, I believe you and your government's freedom stops at my face,,,; or my threshold.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## olivia24

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 139095View attachment 139096


LOL


----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> Good for you.
> Your body, your Choice.
> 
> I believe a proprietor can ask you to wear a mask. If we are a truly free people, we have the government force you to comply. Or force the proprietor to comply.
> 
> As a citizen of the USA, I believe you and your government's freedom stops at my face,,,; or my threshold.


Somehow I got this wrong. Sorry
 I  don't believe the government should make one comply. Nor should it force a proprietor to comply.

I hate getting old.


----------



## pirate_girl

What the redneck hell is this?
Lol


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 139165


Should not this one be  posted under Blonde Jokes???


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Maybe this should be in the Blonde Jokes thread

Stunning blonde in a Crossfire. In snow, in heels.

First of all, that car looks like the one my wife drives.

But that is not my wife. My wife is blonde and yes she did once look that good.

However,
My wife would never, ever drive her Crossfire with heels


----------



## FrancSevin

Bahamas


On our sailboat


On my '60 Chevy


By my '57 T-Bird



cathy
Told ya she was hot

I know this is the doing it wrong thread but, on this one thing I did it right.
Cars and boats, I sure can pick 'em


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Bahamas
> 
> 
> On our sailboat
> 
> 
> On my '60 Chevy
> 
> 
> By my '57 T-Bird
> 
> 
> 
> cathy
> Told ya she was hot
> 
> I know this is the doing it wrong thread but, on this one thing I did it right.
> Cars and boats, I sure can pick 'em


Cathy is a lovely woman.
?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Cathy is a lovely woman.
> ?


Yep. Not just in appearance.
55 years together  since our eyes met on Christmas Day.

I know what I saw in her but me??? I frequently ask her, "what were you thinking."

Thanks


----------



## olivia24

FrancSevin said:


> Maybe this should be in the Blonde Jokes thread
> 
> Stunning blonde in a Crossfire. In snow, in heels.
> 
> First of all, that car looks like the one my wife drives.
> 
> But that is not my wife. My wife is blonde and yes she did once look that good.
> 
> However,
> My wife would never, ever drive her Crossfire with heels


You should  have drove right  out there  and  helped the  poor thing.


----------



## olivia24

FrancSevin said:


> Bahamas
> 
> 
> On our sailboat
> 
> 
> On my '60 Chevy
> 
> 
> By my '57 T-Bird
> 
> 
> 
> cathy
> Told ya she was hot
> 
> I know this is the doing it wrong thread but, on this one thing I did it right.
> Cars and boats, I sure can pick 'em


She  is  lovely!!


----------



## FrancSevin

olivia24 said:


> You should  have drove right  out there  and  helped the  poor thing.


I would save the car. 


olivia24 said:


> She  is  lovely!!


Now you know why I am safe around other women and confident in myself. I have that lovely thing for a devoted best friend. I ain't messing that up.

She is 30 in the Bahama photo and 40 in the sailboat.  The last photo is just before her cancer and she was  45/46

She is 70 now. I do have recent photos with her and her blue Crossfire.  They reside on a computer I cannot get started.  She is just as lovely as ever.


Somewhere in our attic, I suspect, is a painting of her that looks wretchedly old.

Whilst her hair is a mix of honey blond she preferred it to be darker when she was young because of her professional image..  So do I.

Now though, she has succumbed to and flaunts her honey blonde and silver.

And so do I


----------



## olivia24

FrancSevin said:


> I would save the car.
> 
> Now you know why I am safe around other women and confident in myself. I have that lovely thing for a devoted best friend. I ain't messing that up.
> 
> She is 30 in the Bahama photo and 40 in the sailboat.  The last photo is just before her cancer and she was  45/46
> 
> She is 70 now. I do have recent photos with her and her blue Crossfire.  They reside on a computer I cannot get started.  She is just as lovely as ever.
> 
> 
> Somewhere in our attic, I suspect, is a painting of her that looks wretchedly old.


You are very  lucky!!


----------



## FrancSevin

olivia24 said:


> You are very  lucky!!


Yes I am,,,,; Thanks


----------



## Melensdad

Just look at it a moment


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

LOL


----------



## FrancSevin

Joe Biden is what we get for leadership when we listen to Hollywood and entertainers for political advice.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 139935


Alabama?


----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 139947


That'll go over like a turd in a punchbowl!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 140157


I have a naughty mind!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 140245where is his mask


----------



## Melensdad

Everyone knows you need to use a floodlight bulb


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 140574


Looks logical to me.  I'll have to try that.  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mla2ofus

Is that a biden bridge??


----------



## bczoom

Just a guess, but by appearance and terrain, it may be part of coast road of Reunion Island which is a French island off the coat of Madagascar.
It's still being built but this is what it should end up looking like.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Just a guess, but by appearance and terrain, it may be part of coast road of Reunion Island which is a French island off the coat of Madagascar.
> It's still being built but this is what it should end up looking like.
> 
> View attachment 141011



No. It is actually in New Jersey


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> No. It is actually in New Jersey


Never saw a coastline like that in Jersey.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Never saw a coastline like that in Jersey.


It looks more like California.  And that would be likely.  But I'm told it is in New Jersey which does have some exposure to the eastern seaboard.


----------



## pixie

I've sailed down the whole NJ coast. It's flat.


----------



## FrancSevin

Hey, I'm not in argument.  I've never seen Jersey' s entire shore but to me that looks like California.

The guy who posted the picture on another  Forum says New Jersey.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

This seems like good parenting to me


----------



## NorthernRedneck

When you bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## mla2ofus

Probably had to change his shorts!!


----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> When you bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141439


my take on it is, he was driving around with the bucket raised and hit the roof lifting the front of the tractor, then being its 4 wheel drive it grabbed the knee brace holding the roof, and climbed right up there. Likely happened faster than you can imagine.


----------



## bczoom

m1west said:


> my take on it is, he was driving around with the bucket raised and hit the roof lifting the front of the tractor, then being its 4 wheel drive it grabbed the knee brace holding the roof, and climbed right up there. Likely happened faster than you can imagine.


My take by looking at the stump and sawdust is that he cut most of it and was using his loader up high to try and push it over.  Unfortunately, the tree split, snagged his loader and airborne he went.


----------



## FrancSevin

Noe likely he was pushing the tree over and it snapped,  lifting the tractor because of thefreakwaythetree happened tobreak.

You are right, it happened faster than one can imagine.

Taking trees down with a tractor or dozer is fast and easy.  So is getting killed by doing it.


----------



## m1west

bczoom said:


> My take by looking at the stump and sawdust is that he cut most of it and was using his loader up high to try and push it over.  Unfortunately, the tree split, snagged his loader and airborne he went.


I see it now, i put my glasses on, when I fires saw it without glasses, the way the tree split it looked like a little shelter with a roof. With glasses on it looks like a split tree.


----------



## mla2ofus

NorthernRedneck said:


> When you bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141439


  If you don't have a bigger tractor w/ FEL to lift it off then start cutting the top off far enough so the split still holds the tractor then start cutting short sections off 'til the split slowly lowers the tractor.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

I wouldn't advise it.
As a gift for your honey.
No.


----------



## Dmorency

Ironman said:


> View attachment 142163



I can relate.......Loader mounted snowblower,2 years ago


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> View attachment 142286


I once had one of those Barracuda's

That hurts to look at.


----------



## john-in-ga

This is just wrong on so many levels


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## chowderman

she's still at it


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## PGBC

Doc said:


> View attachment 142286




That's cool! 

I would gladly drive it.


----------



## chowderman

why am I thinking the car is simply parked in front of a snow plow?
like , , , the plow is not attached to the car . . . .
or do I just have a glass that's half full?


----------



## FrancSevin

chowderman said:


> why am I thinking the car is simply parked in front of a snow plow?
> like , , , the plow is not attached to the car . . . .
> or do I just have a glass that's half full?


It prolly is. but,,,,;Yeah, half full


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Uh no thank you


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Last time I checked, NATO existed specifically to combat the threat of Russian invasion into allied countries.

But she is a celebrity so nobody will fact check her!

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

LOL, this guy deserves jail.  

All the media and Hollywood types who defended him owe the world an apology too.


----------



## Ironman

Melensdad said:


> LOL, this guy deserves jail.
> 
> All the media and Hollywood types who defended him owe the world an apology too.
> 
> View attachment 146591


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Head of the teachers union (American Federation of Teachers) mistakenly has the Ukrainian flag upside down and can't actually spell Ukraine properly in her # note.   This is who teaches our kids???


----------



## FrancSevin

It is distressing to click on "like" when i don't like what I see in the post. 

Speaking of "distress."      Doesn't the flag fly upside down when there is a crisis or national emergency?

Spelling is, of course, a whole nuther matter.

And to add further insults......
I'm betting that sign was a UNION print job.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Speaking of "distress."      Doesn't the flag fly upside down when there is a crisis or national emergency?


Not universally.  Many flags look the same right side up/upside down.  

That is true for the American flag.  It is an American thing.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Not universally.  Many flags look the same right side up/upside down.
> 
> That is true for the American flag.  It is an American thing.


My sarcastic point was the stupidity of the teachers and the union printer who between them did not have enough intelligence to prevent being so publicly embarrassing.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah Jada, you're doing it wrong..


----------



## Melensdad

Do I need 2 ratchet straps for this load or do you think 1 will hold it in place?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Who else makes their own Lamb Butter sculpture to serve with Easter Dinner?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 148124


Actually, I find it clever!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 148139


We use to wrap tin foil around the burned out fuse.


----------



## EastTexFrank

We used the foil from the inside of a pack of cigarettes but these days not that many people smoke.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hey there Dad, you're doing it wrong.
Lol


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob and I had to renew our foster parent's license so we took the training course again.

Apparently I slept through this part the first time we took the class


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Everyone knows better than to dive into shallow water,
But this young lass seems to have missed it altogether
​


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Doing it wrong ...with ladders


----------



## FrancSevin

ussian Tank falls off trailer - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## FrancSevin

ussian Tank falls off trailer - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> ussian Tank falls off trailer - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com



I've often wondered, how do the people inside get out when the tank rolls on to it's turret?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

What on earth?!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

*



*


----------



## Mark1911

Mr Bell said:


> Yeah, this was on Reserve street in Missoula Mt. It is hard to see but there are tracks there. That image is everywhere right now.



this is actually west-bound on *Broadway* in Missoula - Reserve street is the overpass you see in the background.

(I lived 20 years in Missoula)


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 149599


And,,,, people want to get $15 and hour for that work.

Hilarious!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Montesquieu

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 148993View attachment 148994View attachment 148995View attachment 148996View attachment 148997View attachment 148998



Jack Russells will make you do that. I've known such for a while!

Two of my own, and two in other parts of the family.

We will learn what it is to be associative (and conservative) as such. As long as you are able.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Montesquieu

Germans will never understand Jack Russellism.

And the French are quite nationally poodles.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## chowderman

well now see here, that's yer' problem.  it's not a pepper grinder, it's a potato masher.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl

is this what they mean by "blow it out your a$$?"


----------



## Melensdad

Not going to lie, I think this towing company is owned by a marketing genius.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad

Can't unsee that!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto

Doc said:


> View attachment 150135


I’m game.


----------



## Lenny

Umberto said:


> I’m game.


That's too big for you.  JUST JOKING!  DON'T DELETE ME!  LOL


----------



## Umberto

Lenny said:


> That's too big for you.  JUST JOKING!  DON'T DELETE ME!  LOL


I dunno? I’m six four in my old age, used to be 6’7”. Those were the days.


----------



## Melensdad

Did they mean:  *Assorted *Fragrances?


----------



## mla2ofus

Melensdad said:


> Did they mean:  *Assorted *Fragrances?
> 
> View attachment 150516


Another one that was texting too much in English classes.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Clever but....




...would not a powered trimmer be cheaper than a hoisting mast?


----------



## FrancSevin

And then there is this gem....


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> Clever but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...would not a powered trimmer be cheaper than a hoisting mast?


Great idea! Hold my beer!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc

Example of New Math in action ....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## mla2ofus

bczoom said:


> View attachment 153109


OUCH!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Double posting


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 153168


anyone notice the logo? I know it is for the super bowl, I see a LIV golf logo promotion,

fyi the largest corporate sponsor of women's golf is,  Saudi Arabia, Armaco oil


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 154897


I’ve witnessed craftsmanship like this in the south of Mexico.


----------



## m1west

Went to look at a job near Chihuahua Mexico about 15 years ago. The electrical was open wires running on the ground with wire nuts. Some of it ran thru standing water.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## power1

Ironman said:


> I’ve witnessed craftsmanship like this in the south of Mexico.


I have witnessed that same craftsmanship right here in the U.S.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Reason10

I LOVE this thread.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

FIXED MY BRAKE LIGHTS


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> View attachment 157852


Isn't this how maps look in Australia?


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad

Got the new SmartPhone mount for my car installed


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------

